# Teichpflanzen grundsätzlich in Pflanzkörbe ??



## Kaylaya (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo zusammen...
sollte man die Pflanzen immer in Pflanzkörbe setzen oder gibt es auch eine andere
Alternative ??
An meine frisch gepflanzten Unterwasserpflanzen, habe ich mit einem Gummibändchen einen kleinen Stein befestigt und sie dann gezielt im Teich versenkt...
diesen Tip habe ich hier irgendwo im Forum gelesen und das hat super geklappt  

ich habe noch 2 andere Pflanzen eingesetzt....Flachwasserzone so ca. 25 cm...da hab ich um das Erdreich ein wenig Vlies gemacht und dann Steine herum gelegt,so das sie nicht wieder hoch kommen...
kann man das auch mit anderen machen oder sind Pflanzkörbe einfach besser ??

Gruß Marion


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Marion! Klar das kann man so machen. Nur drauf achten, weder der Auftrieb noch die Tiere das Ganze zerstören können.  Zur Not tun es auch Plastik-Blumentoepfe, in denen man Stauden kauft, Größe je nach Umfang Deiner Teichpflanzen. Vorher ein bisschen Zeitungspapier rein, damit Sand/Lehm/Erde nicht aus den Loechern broeseln. Mit kleinen Kieseln abdecken, das verhindert zum einen das Auftreiben und zum anderen das Ausschwemmen des Substrats.
lg Ina


----------



## Kaylaya (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Ina...
aber bleibt dann der "Lebensraum" der Pflanzen nicht sehr begrenzt ?? Ich meine sie können sich dann ja nicht ausbreiten...

ich habe auch 2 Pflanzen im Teich (Sumpfzone) die sind komplett aus dem Pflanzkorb seitlich rausgewachsen...sie haben sich so mit dem Ding verwurzelt,das ich ihn nicht mehr entfernen kann,ohne die Pflanze zu zerstören...das sieht aber nicht schön aus...deswegen dachte ich es wäre besser auf Pflanzkörbe zu verzichten..

LG marion


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2014)

Das stimmt,  ich habe die immer nur als Notbehelf genommen und die Größe immer so gewählt,  dass den Pflanzen noch Platz bleibt. Aber bei den Körben ist das ja das gleiche Problem. Entweder man bekommt die Wurzeln später noch raus und topft um, oder das Ganze wächst mit ein. Irgendwann waechst es halt oben drueber weiter und nimmt die Nachbarsteine in Beschlag. Die optisch schönere Variante ist natürlich direkt in den Teich zu pflanzen. Wenn man es denn befestigt bekommt.


----------



## Kaylaya (18. Apr. 2014)

danke Ina...
genau das meinte ich...


----------

